
Ask HN: Do you use a personal financial advisor? - wskinner
If so, how are they compensated?
======
SirLJ
Not anymore... better spend the time to educate yourself, because you are the
only one, who really cares about your own financial future... Even if you pay
the adviser for a result, e.g. percentage of the winnings, he will never cover
a percentage of the losses you might incur... And I would never trust a "free"
advice, which means he'll most likely be compensated based on a commission,
mutual funds are the perfect example... For insurance or mortgage I would get
quotes from different brokers and re-negotiate with my bank based on that...

------
roschdal
Not worth it.

